# Canada voted as the best place to live in the world by British expats



## Stuttgartgirl

Being Canadian (but being an expat in Germany), this makes me really proud. I am surprised the cold weather wasn't mentioned though as I know a lot of expats in Canada find the cold winters a big adjustment.


----------



## expatglobal

Just wondering what other countries are participating?


----------



## derrickdavies

I moved to Canada from the UK some 9 years ago,yes we enjoy our life here,great place for kids.My main moan is the high taxes we are paying,all the nickle and diming the government does with its user fees and taxes on top of taxes.


----------



## SYLVIE1

I AM SO PROUD TO BE CANADIAN I ADORE MY BEAUTIFUL CANADA I WOULD DIE DEFENDING MY COUNTRY AND ALSO I WOULD DIE DEFENDING THE BEAUTIFUL UNITED KINGDOM.FOR THE BRITISH WHO WANT TO MOVE TO ANOTHER COUNTRY COME IN CANADA YOU GUYS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME HERE WE LOVE YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## Guest4

Please. Canada ain't all that.


----------



## sector2814

Somebody has been PAID to write this article. Ex London UK I have lived in Vancouver BC for some 7 years. This province is a 'Tale of two Cities'. 

The statement in the article about equality and balance is NOT born out by what I have seen of life here. I am very surprised that most people seem to use subjective statements to offer advice about what a country is like. I do not. I trained as a CA in UK and am very used to making objective financial and economic observations. The duality I have seen that exists here is that the economy is NOT balanced. It ALL depends if you are in the RIGHT industry, particularly Government, Medical or Education. These industries ALL pay up to DOUBLE what a commercial organization does. This is totally opposite to what we are used to in the UK. Commerce pays more, anything tax driven pays less. This is the way it should be. The people should NOT be paying for overinflated Government job wages like happens here in the Big V. Similarly you have inequality of holidays. Most people in commerce struggle to get three weeks, BUT if you have a Government job guess what....you get longer holiday entitlements. Similarly for part time workers their rights are LESS. There is NO equality in this system and there is no EU like directive mandating that all workers no matter what status are entitled to the same basic holiday and working rights. People here all answer these issues with the ridiculous 'thats the way it is'. I have never heard this so many times as I have here. It's a good job that the UK never thought like this or it would never have created this place in the first place. Let me also say that Canadians are ridiculously anti immigrants. I have had numerous occasions where I have been told to 'go home'. I have not so politely focused attention on 'who created Canada' and that unless you grandaddy was first nations you have no more right to be hare than! Shame anyway coz my Mum was born here which makes me as Canadian as you! And guess what the Canadian National Anthem goes...'Our home and Native land...' I would be VERY upset if I were First nations. 

I could go on and on and on listing the inequalities of life here, so I will just make one final statement. If you are in one of the listed professions RUN here. If you are not, STAY PUT. If you have a social conscience and you believe in balance and equality STAY PUT. If you don't like lack of racial integration stay put. Finally be aware that Canada's BEST quality is to turn an untruth into a 'Golden Opportunity'. They are totally pass-masters at it. BC is the land of the Lotus Eaters....take a bite and the reality I have tried to set out suddenly becomes a Utopia to which NOTHING compares. This is NOT true......bite at your risk!


----------



## Guest

People like yourself must be hard to please


----------

